# WW2 Sea Defenses, Harwich, Essex



## KiChiMi (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey there, a few months back i went to harwich and took some pictures of the sea defenses there, So here they are:






















































































And the full gallery on my website can be found here: http://www.kichimi.co.uk/photogall/pictures.php?gall=Sea Defences

Enjoy


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

Some nice pics there, well have to get down to harwich at some point  and on a sunny day, i hate the rain


----------



## KiChiMi (Sep 5, 2008)

@urbtography: I know, you've repeated that on msn >.>. 

I wanna do more places like that too, anyone know anyware around the Colchester/Essex area like the pictures i posted?


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 6, 2008)

Splendid opener. Can't wait to see more when you find them.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 7, 2008)

What a fantastic site! Love that gun mount. Looks like there's plenty left to see too. Nice one!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 7, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> What a fantastic site! Nice one!



And so close to the housing estate. Surprised it is so good.


----------



## MD (Sep 7, 2008)

KiChiMi said:


> @urbtography: I know, you've repeated that on msn >.>.
> 
> I wanna do more places like that too, anyone know anyware around the Colchester/Essex area like the pictures i posted?



nice one mate looks good 

try google earth for other locations i know there is a KML file with all the old airfields, so you might find one like that. there is a website called defence of britain too that might help


----------



## djmartyc (Sep 15, 2008)

i love this place!used to live just down the road from here!(the fence wasn't there then)very very scary at night!!!does anyone know exactly why the fence was put up?i've heard a few story's as to why!very cool pic's!


----------



## djmartyc (Feb 24, 2009)

stumbled across this on the net today....
http://archive.echo-news.co.uk/1999/7/23/217646.html
http://archive.echo-news.co.uk/2000/10/11/194614.html


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 24, 2009)

MMMM Tunnels!
Did you go in? I like the look of this place, particularly the tunnel and th BOP, nice post.

Oh, and I dont think youd be short of places to go up there, hunt down that defence of britain KML file and you'll find plenty mate.


----------



## prendy79 (Feb 24, 2009)

looks like a great place to visit. pic 11 shows alot........there must be so much to see there.


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 24, 2009)

I do have a soft spot for Beacon Hill Fort, deffo must head up there again! 

DJMartyC - so was the body the reason you heard they wanted to fence it off or something else? 

9 years on and the dog walkers are still going through, what a waste of fence lol

Tam x


----------



## djmartyc (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah it was sort of!i visited few year's back but there was a rave or some very loud music coming from inside,so i decided to have lunch at a nearby cafe.got talking to the owner so i just came out & asked why the fence was there!he just said that the police had found something(didn't say what)there about 5 year's back!


----------

